# Donna Orender Named President of the WNBA



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Widely-Respected Sports Executive with Women's Basketball Roots Takes the Helm


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

I think this is a very good move for the league. While she hasn't been on the "inside" of the W during its development, she has been running with the big dogs on the men's side of things. I just hope she can learn to live with a smaller budget!

Seriously, if she can get the owners, coaches and players excited about moving this league forward, the fans should show up and guarantee the continued success of the league.


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

What does she know about the WNBA?


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

I noted that she is not an "insider" with the WNBA...and that might be the best thing for the league. She was a player and a highly regarded one at that, back in the days before the WNBA was even around, so she knows basketball. But, more importantly, she knows business, sports business and that is what the league needs to gain more notiriety.

I hope she will be successful and look forward to her ideas on mananging the future of the league.


----------



## talula (Jul 9, 2003)

As 4ever_bball_fan has already said, Orender has many years of business experience, specifically sports-related business, under her belt. I think she's a good choice.


----------

